
Does Education “Kill” Creativity? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/does-education-kill-creativity-f3178540f5e3
======
sirspacey
A great article, but the author is downplaying the severity of the issue. The
way we approve of education institutions is through accreditation reviews. The
explicit purpose of this review is that the institution being evaluated
functions like those of its peers. It is the reason that the job market has
gone through several systemic changes in the last fifty years and the
education system has not. Having had the privilege of knowing some of the
executives at very powerful institutions who have tried to change this, I can
tell you that decades of concerted effort have made microscopic dents. The
accreditation process is the enemy of innovation in education.

